# Moving to Saudi Arabia



## bcis (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello,

I'm in the process of moving to Saudi Arabia with my husband. Curious about he process...tune into

Have a Great Day
BCIS


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Nicola (Jul 2, 2007)

bcis said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm in the process of moving to Saudi Arabia with my husband. Curious about he process...tune into
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm in Saudi (Riyadh) - what do you need/want to know ?

Cheers
N


----------



## jack2222 (Nov 2, 2008)

Moving to Saudi Arabia is not like just any other international move; the relatively strict and properly documented formalities have often been found to be difficult to follow for shipping operators who are new to moving in this sector. Having ample experience dealing with the ways and method of operation of the customs authority officials at Saudi Arabia, we will be more than pleased to assist you with our specialized services so as to help you in your move to Saudi Arabia. The first of these is providing you with a rough estimate of the amount that you must set aside for shipping your belongings to Saudi Arabia – absolutely free of cost! All that you need to do is arrive at an approximate volume of the goods that you intend to take along with you when you relocate to Saudi Arabia.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
jack
Moving to Saudi Arabia


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi. Just noticed that you'll be moving to Saudi from the US. You may want to contact one of the American expat groups in Saudi. FAWCO (the Federation of American Women's Clubs Overseas) has a group there. More info here: FAWCO - AW of the Eastern Province (Saudi Arabia)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## addyonline (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi I live in Dharan. 

What do you want to know.

Will you be living in compound or where....

An advise.. on the road.. please always drive on the middle lane... the fast lanes (left lane) is called sucided lane.


----------



## dstephen (Apr 15, 2009)

I'd like advice about what personal goods and small household items to BRING to Saudi Arabia when I report for work in September, 2009. I'll buy furniture and household appliances when I arrive. I'm an experienced expat (single, male) and don't need to bring my personal blender, bicycle, etc. - I'll acquire what I need there - but are there consumer goods I can't get in SA that I will want to bring (laptop, vitamins, aspirin)? Anything I should NOT pack (other than the obvious: porn, drugs, alcohol)?

Can you please post contact info for expat groups in Riyadh? Other local info resources?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sahana_kumar (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Stephen,

Can you rephrase your question so that you might get good responses. Are you asking the question about shipping of goods in to Saudi or asking a general question of what to bring ? depending on the query it would be helpful for members to respond.

Regards, Sahana



dstephen said:


> I'd like advice about what to BRING to Saudi Arabia when I report for work in September, 2009. Any suggestions?


----------



## dstephen (Apr 15, 2009)

*Thank you for your suggestion*

Sahana- Thank you for your suggestion to improve the quality of my post. -dStephen



sahana_kumar said:


> Hi Stephen,
> 
> Can you rephrase your question so that you might get good responses. Are you asking the question about shipping of goods in to Saudi or asking a general question of what to bring ? depending on the query it would be helpful for members to respond.
> 
> Regards, Sahana


----------



## elizabethmbrown (Feb 14, 2009)

hi there to everyone!
my husband has been in riyadg for 3 months now and we are joining him soon, i hope! and advice on compunds, schools, to help increase our knowledge base would be great!!


----------



## tanzeel712 (Jan 28, 2012)

*F.a.o nicola*

HI Nicola
i am moving to riyadh very soon. want to get some info , if you could give me some.
thanks 
tanzeel


----------



## 3alia (Feb 19, 2012)

tanzeel712 said:


> HI Nicola
> i am moving to riyadh very soon. want to get some info , if you could give me some.
> thanks
> tanzeel


Hi,

what would you like to know? I moved to Riyadh in December, so whatever questions you have I'm glad to help.
Alia


----------



## tanzeel712 (Jan 28, 2012)

*fao alia*

hi there !! thanks . i am holding mba finance degree and acca 9 papers passed . all of my mentioned qualifications are from england. could u please tell me how to find job in riyadh. also i have british license. is it valid in riyadh.
thanks for your help 
i am pak national though.also could you give me your email id please?


----------



## JohnO74 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Jeddah airport*

Hi,

I will be relocating to Jeddah next weekend and I was wondering what I can expect concerning the immigration process? I have heard that it can be a brutally long process. Any comments or suggestions?

Thanks in advance.
John


----------



## amerifren (Apr 22, 2012)

Would people say a compound is preferred to other locations?


----------



## jrp928 (Jul 27, 2011)

From our experience in Riyadh, as westerners, a compound has much to commend. You can go around in western clothes, women also - shorts, swimming gear etc. Women can usually drive around compounds also. Facilities are usually very good, some have better atmospheres than others - some are well known for their parties etc. Best case is if your employer pays for housing in a compound - mostly western companies. Making and drinking home made is also well tolerated. Only down side is the cost if you have to pay out of your housing allowance.
jp


----------

